# X Rated Picture



## Fred Berg (Feb 24, 2012)

This photo shows some people outside the Cinemaxx cinema in Augsburg; the x-ray like effect was achieved by scanning in a B&W negative as if it were a diapositive slide:







Revue AC-5, 35mm wide angle lens, Kodak T-Max 100 (scanned as diapositive)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 24, 2012)

Wicked Fart?  Sounds like a nasty teen movie :lmao:


The image doesn't do much for me. If, maybe, only the front of the building was a negative, maybe, it would be kinda interesting.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2012)

So, basically we're seeing a B&W negative?


----------



## Fred Berg (Feb 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> So, basically we're seeing a B&W negative?



Basically, yes.

I don't know how films are/were categorized elsewhere, but films with an adult theme were called _X rated _films in the Britain of the 70s (when/where I was a child). Wickie und die starken Männer (Wickie and the strong men) was a very popular children's cartoon series in Germany at the same period (when/where my wife was a child). This series continues to be popular today (our daughter adores Wickie) and has been made into a very successful cinema project, which has so far produced two films for family entertainment. So, the opposite of X rated films, then.

X- ray makes what is dark appear light. The photo was taken around midday, however, it appears to be night. X rated film were stricktly for adult consumption, Wikie films are stricktly for family entertainment. The photo is about opposites.

The photo is also in the just for fun section, though, and not meant to be taken too seriously. After all, it's basically just a B&W negative.


----------



## mishele (Feb 24, 2012)

Props for the thread name!!!


----------



## Fred Berg (Feb 24, 2012)

mishele said:


> Props for the thread name!!!



Thanks. Unless you mean wicked name, crap otherwise! On the other hand this is all about opposites.....so, thanks anyway


----------

